# I Need A Better Protractor On Compound Of My G4003g



## 737mechanic (Oct 9, 2015)

So my old 1937 model year atlas lathe had a protractor the entire circumference of the compound that I find myself missing more and more. The protractor on the grizzly goes to 60 degrees and to find the true 29.5 degree mark for threading I usedmy digital protractor and marked the compound for future reference.

Has anyone else found the protractor a problem or have you just been working with it.


----------



## epanzella (Oct 9, 2015)

The protractor on my G4003G is just too coarse. I don't think I've ever even tried to use it.  If I need an angle that matters I use a gage block or protractor.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 9, 2015)

The divisions on the G0602 are 2.5 degrees which makes it very difficult to set accurately.  For setting the compound at 129.5 deg.,  I made made a gage.  I can set the compound in seconds.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/29-5-deg-angle-tool-for-lathe.34541/

Bob


----------



## raven7usa (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes, the G4003G  protractor is almost useless.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 9, 2015)

Here just print one.

http://www.clipartbest.com/360-degree-protractor-printable


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 10, 2015)

You can use gage blocks and get the angle as accurate as the side of the cross slide is to the bed ways, using them like a sine bar.  After taking the time to do it, mark your compound and cross slide permanently so you never have to do it again for normal work.


----------

